# BBVA a 7,2: Voy a comprar 1000 acciones dentro de una hora.



## optimistic1985 (11 Jul 2011)

Como lo veis? Creo que a corto plazo se pueden poner a 8 (1 semana).


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Jul 2011)




----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Jul 2011)

Analizando técnicamente, y aunque esten a la baja, en un corto plazo pueden recuperar tranquilamente un 10%


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Jul 2011)

Hombre, con la hostia que se está pegando la deuda española, no sé yo si es lo más prudente...


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Jul 2011)

Lo acabo de hacer:

7,190 * 1000

Esperemos, chicos, esperemos...


----------



## невежда (11 Jul 2011)

Se nota que trabajas en BBVA.


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Jul 2011)

невежда dijo:


> Se nota que trabajas en BBVA.



que va, si soy un consultorcillo informático que está de vacaciones. Dejemos pasar el tiempo a ver que pasa...


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Jul 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Lo acabo de hacer:
> 
> 7,190 * 1000
> 
> Esperemos, chicos, esperemos...



Pues estas en perdidas ya, no? Porque siguen bajando....

Si bien si es cierto que pueden rebotar un poco para arriba, la tendencia es BAJISTA de forma CLARA.

Suerte en la operacion, la necesitaras.


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Jul 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues estas en perdidas ya, no? Porque siguen bajando....
> 
> Si bien si es cierto que pueden rebotar un poco para arriba, la tendencia es BAJISTA de forma CLARA.
> 
> Suerte en la operacion, la necesitaras.



Totalmente de acuerdo, la tendencia es bajista a mas no poder, pero si te fijas en las subtendencias a corto verás que estamos en un soporte clarisimamente, asi que o sube en los próximos dias respetando el ciclo o se hunde definitivamente varios meses por debajo de 7. Apuesto por lo primero, es la banca.


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Jul 2011)

Objetivo: Pagarme las vacaciones. Para ello necesito 800 euros, es decir un 10% sobre el precio actual, es decir, a 7,90. Haré aquí el seguimiento. Si hay mala suerte, pues a otra cosa.


----------



## ovetae (11 Jul 2011)

Decía un amigo mío: "nunca trates de coger un cuchillo mientras cae".
Suerte!! pero aún no hay capitulación, no es el momento.
A ver si tienes suerte e intentan maquillar el cierre y te puedes salir.


----------



## jackaubrey (11 Jul 2011)

hala me has animado,acabo de dar orden a 7 ,a ver si me da para las vacas y con la dif unas birras en el chiringuito mas que tu)
eso si no creo que en una semana suba tanto ni de coña y si bajara a 7 peor para ti ya que creo que iria" pabajo"
un saludo


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Jul 2011)

jackaubrey dijo:


> hala me has animado,acabo de dar orden a 7 ,a ver si me da para las vacas y con la dif unas birras en el chiringuito mas que tu)
> eso si no creo que en una semana suba tanto ni de coña y si bajara a 7 peor para ti ya que creo que iria" pabajo"
> un saludo



Si baja a 7, capitulo.


----------



## J-Z (11 Jul 2011)

Si esperas un 10% en una semana creo que debería ir haciendo un facepalm.

Si no baja mañana aún más ponle stop profit 5% como mucho si quieres sacar la pasta a corto plazo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (11 Jul 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Objetivo: Pagarme las vacaciones. Para ello necesito 800 euros, es decir un 10% sobre el precio actual, es decir, a 7,90. Haré aquí el seguimiento. Si hay mala suerte, pues a otra cosa.



Lo veo complicado, pero te deseo suerte. El mundo es para los valientes


----------



## Capital13 (11 Jul 2011)

Ha ido a invertir en el peor valor del mercado, -al que le discutirá el puesto Bankia a partir del 20-. El 5,6 le está esperando al BBVA. Rentabilice sus vacaciones y salga cuantos antes de esa inversión nefasta.


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> Hombre, no te digo que no hayas hecho bien, yo salí por completo de la bolsa española el viernes de hace 2 semanas, cuando pegó el subidón:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, lo único que espero es un rebote dentro de 7-8, no espero nada más. Por eso ni me planteo que supere el 8 aunque hace 4 dias estuviese en esa posicion.


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Jul 2011)

*Primer cierre, 11 Julio: 7,215*

7,215-7,19 = 0,025 cents/acc * 1000 = *+25 euros - comisiones(compra/venta)*


----------



## PalPueblo (11 Jul 2011)

A ver si hay suerte, me gustan los movimientos contra-natura, es como ponerte con el equipo que va perdiendo... xD


----------



## Burbuoso (11 Jul 2011)

Que obsesión tienen algunos por comprar cosas a X cuando en unos meses estarán a X-30%..........

Hay gustos para todo......


----------



## Pepinho (11 Jul 2011)

Al jueves o viernes podrías comprar a 6. 
Suerte ¡


----------



## HaCHa (11 Jul 2011)




----------



## Garrapatez (11 Jul 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> que va, si soy un consultorcillo informático que está de vacaciones. Dejemos pasar el tiempo a ver que pasa...



Extraña forma de estar de vacaciones, disfruta del tiempo libre y sal a la calle o vete a algún paraíso con ese dinero, pero por dios no se lo regales a los tiburones de Goldman Sachs y sus lacayos.


----------



## Síndrome Mesiánico (11 Jul 2011)

Error: No inviertas dinero que vayas a necesitar.

Te vendrá bien perder unos euros, así aprenderás la lección, y de paso practicarás un poco de lonchafinismo en esas vacaciones. ::

De todos modos manda huevos... Primero preguntas, y luego compras de todas maneras.


----------



## morgan (11 Jul 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> *Primer cierre, 11 Julio: 7,215*
> 
> 7,215-7,19 = 0,025 cents/acc * 1000 = *+25 euros - comisiones(compra/venta)*



Creo que pese a todo, has cometido un error. La clave de este chiringo es no tomar posiciones esperando al cambio de tendencia en un punto, sino que lo importante es seguir la tendencia del mercado. Hoy la tendencia era claramente a la baja y lo suyo era ponerse corto. Casualmente yo iba corto en el BBVA desde los 7,38 y soy uno de los que cerró el corto con la compra a última hora, así que indirectamente te he echado una mano .

Pero yo no estaría largo ahora ni de coña. Quien sabe si mañana se desata el modo pánico y la gacelada se pone a vender como loco. Si no fuera así y rebota, ya estaré al quite para acompañarte . Si vuelve fuerte a la baja, ya me pondré corto. Yo siempre con la tendencia. 

La subida del final puede ser el principio de un rebote, o tal vez un cierre de cortos (como el mío), así que no te fies.

No me gusta dar consejos, y menos en temas de bolsa, porque si te equivocas jodes a otra persona, así que no suelo decir que hacer y que cada uno haga con su dinero lo que quiera. Pero esta vez haré una excepción. Si fuera mi dinero estaría atento a la apertura. Como el ibex abra con un gap a la baja por debajo de los 9600, saldría de ahí escopetado, y esperaría a ver la tendencia. De momento, a esta hora el futuro del ibex está en 9640 (30 puntos por debajo del cierre), así que ya veremos.

Suerte.


----------



## amenhotep (12 Jul 2011)

Ahora mismo están en 6,95 y bajando


----------



## burbufilia (12 Jul 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Creo que pese a todo, has cometido un error. La clave de este chiringo es no tomar posiciones esperando al cambio de tendencia en un punto, sino que lo importante es seguir la tendencia del mercado. Hoy la tendencia era claramente a la baja y lo suyo era ponerse corto. Casualmente yo iba corto en el BBVA desde los 7,38 y soy uno de los que cerró el corto con la compra a última hora, así que indirectamente te he echado una mano .
> 
> Pero yo no estaría largo ahora ni de coña. Quien sabe si mañana se desata el modo pánico y la gacelada se pone a vender como loco. Si no fuera así y rebota, ya estaré al quite para acompañarte . Si vuelve fuerte a la baja, ya me pondré corto. Yo siempre con la tendencia.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, para especular es ponerse corto.

Pero para ir a largo plazo, BBVA me parece buena opción. La mayor tajada se saca cuando todos están huyendo como mariconas.


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Jul 2011)

Yo compraría cuando estén a 6


----------



## neofiz (12 Jul 2011)

me parece que has entrado en la semana del viernes negro


----------



## Neng (12 Jul 2011)

Aunque la tendencia sea bajista, antes del viernes vuelve a tocar los 8 euros.......

Le va a salir bien la jugada al amigo...........


----------



## optimistic1985 (12 Jul 2011)

*Segundo cierre, 12 Julio: 7,27*

7,27-7,19 = 0,08 cents/acc * 1000 = *+80 euros - comisiones(compra/venta)*


----------



## Pepe Broz (13 Jul 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> *Segundo cierre, 12 Julio: 7,27*
> 
> 7,27-7,19 = 0,08 cents/acc * 1000 = *+80 euros - comisiones(compra/venta)*




Bueno y las comisiones de quanto son?
Minimo 15 euros no?


----------



## jose_80 (13 Jul 2011)

te falta restar el canon de la bolsa


----------



## limitedcompany (13 Jul 2011)

*eres un "consultorcillo"*

Dices que solo eres un "consultorcillo".
Vamos que tu mismo te consideras un pringao (cosa que demuestras con las inversiones tan cutres que haces) y ademas desprecias a toda una profesion entera incluyendote a ti.

Un consultor informatico esta ganando ahora mismo en Europa (me refiero Londres, Suiza...) £350-£450 por dia (eso si brutos y sin vacaciones ni derecho a paro etc contratos de 3/6 meses y luego hay que buscar otra vez...) asi que no creo que sea para menospreciarle y mas con las que esta cayendo.

Tu estas arriesgando mas de €7000 y vas ganando por ahora 80 menos comisiones en no se cuantos dias para probablemente terminar palmando.

Chaval, deja de jugar a las tragaperras y ponte a estudiar.


----------



## ferengi (13 Jul 2011)

limitedcompany dijo:


> Dices que solo eres un "consultorcillo".
> Vamos que tu mismo te consideras un pringao (cosa que demuestras con las inversiones tan cutres que haces) y ademas desprecias a toda una profesion entera incluyendote a ti.
> 
> Un consultor informatico esta ganando ahora mismo en Europa (me refiero Londres, Suiza...) £350-£450 por dia (eso si brutos y sin vacaciones ni derecho a paro etc contratos de 3/6 meses y luego hay que buscar otra vez...) asi que no creo que sea para menospreciarle y mas con las que esta cayendo.
> ...



Lo primero la bolsa no es ningun tragaperras y segundo.. lo de ponte estudiar ser porque faltan no sobran master ni nada no?


----------



## limitedcompany (13 Jul 2011)

Esta bien rectifico, es una forma excelente de invertir tu dinero y tus vacaciones, sigue asi campeon.

:XX:


----------



## ferengi (13 Jul 2011)

limitedcompany dijo:


> Esta bien rectifico, es una forma excelente de invertir tu dinero y tus vacaciones, sigue asi campeon.
> 
> :XX:



la bolsa n es la panacea pero que todos tus ingresos procedan solo del trabajo que te da un palillero tampoco..


----------



## optimistic1985 (13 Jul 2011)

limitedcompany dijo:


> Dices que solo eres un "consultorcillo".
> Vamos que tu mismo te consideras un pringao (cosa que demuestras con las inversiones tan cutres que haces) y ademas desprecias a toda una profesion entera incluyendote a ti.
> 
> Un consultor informatico esta ganando ahora mismo en Europa (me refiero Londres, Suiza...) £350-£450 por dia (eso si brutos y sin vacaciones ni derecho a paro etc contratos de 3/6 meses y luego hay que buscar otra vez...) asi que no creo que sea para menospreciarle y mas con las que esta cayendo.
> ...



Tranqui chaval, que solo era una respuesta a uno que decia que si yo estaba currando en el BBVA...

Bueno va, soy un consultor informático de una empresa franco-americana, me levanto 1938 euros al mes más bonos y estoy muy orgulloso de mi trabajo. De vez en cuando me gusta jugar en bolsa, no hago daño a nadie y si me caigo aprendo.

Mejor asi?


----------



## limitedcompany (13 Jul 2011)

Si, mucho mejor, perdona por el mal entendido.


----------



## optimistic1985 (13 Jul 2011)

*Tercer cierre, 13 Julio: 7,29*

7,29-7,19 = 0,1 cents/acc * 1000 = *+100 euros - comisiones(compra/venta)*


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (13 Jul 2011)

Tambien te olvidas de que hacienda siempre esta contigo; solo si ganas claro.

Personalmente creo que hubieras tenido mas posibilidades de ganar 1000 euros ( 48 % ) si te los hubieras apostado a rojo o negro en cualquier casino; a no ser que pilles un rebote de esos que duran unos dias.

Saludos.


----------



## RedSixLima (13 Jul 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> me parece que has entrado en la semana del viernes negro



Exacto. El viernes se publican los tests de estress y hay 6 suspensos en España segun los rumores.

Tal y como esta el sector bancario, es para jugar en intradia, aprovechar rebotes y salirse de ahi pitando. Yo no tocaria nada financiero o bancario ni con un palo de tres metros.


----------



## RedSixLima (13 Jul 2011)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Tambien te olvidas de que hacienda siempre esta contigo; solo si ganas claro.
> 
> .



Para estas marranadas de inversion, mejor jugar desde Belgica o Alemania. Las plusvalias se tasan al 0% ::


----------



## morgan (13 Jul 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> *Tercer cierre, 13 Julio: 7,29*
> 
> 7,29-7,19 = 0,1 cents/acc * 1000 = *+100 euros - comisiones(compra/venta)*



Pues sigo pensando que cometiste un error. Pero has tenido (o mejor dicho, estás teniendo) suerte. Ayer la cosa estaba realmente fea, y por suerte para ti, apareció el tito Trichi al rescate. 

Y hoy la cosa se estaba empezando a poner fea y por suerte para ti, apareció el tito Berni al rescate. 

Igual mañana se desata una furia compradora (de momento, a esta hora el futuro del ibex marca 25 puntos menos que al cierre),pero igual sacan algún conejo de la chistera y sube y te sale bien pero aun así, como apunta R6L, la posición más sensata en los bancos en este momento es entrar intradía, picar algo y salir no vayas a quemarte. 

Y con los stress test el viernes, es jugársela a cara o cruz.

Suerte.


----------



## funciona-rio (13 Jul 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Y con los stress test el viernes, es jugársela a cara o cruz.
> Suerte.



Sabes a qué hora los publican, más en concreto, lo harán después del cierre de la sesión del viernes, o a lo largo del día?.

Saludos.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (13 Jul 2011)

RedSixLima dijo:


> Para estas marranadas de inversion, mejor jugar desde Belgica o Alemania. Las plusvalias se tasan al 0% ::




Pues no lo sabia.

A decir verdad de bolsa soy bastante profano. No tengo nada ahi por la sencilla razon de que no me meto en lo que minimamente no controle, pero para devolver a la bolsa la funcion para la que se creo y que deje de ser especulaion pura y dura, me parece que las plusvalias deberian de soportar un impuesto inversamente proporcional al tiempo que mantengas la inversion.

Me parece que seria una forma bastante eficaz de devolver a una compra de acciones el caracter de inversion.

Saludos.


----------



## morgan (13 Jul 2011)

funciona-rio dijo:


> Sabes a qué hora los publican, más en concreto, lo harán después del cierre de la sesión del viernes, o a lo largo del día?.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues pensaba que sería a mediodía, pero es a las 18 horas, con el mercado cerrado. No me quedaba yo dentro al cierre de la sesión del viernes ni loco.

Por cierto, se habla de que 5 cajas y un banco mediano van a suspender. Apostaría porque Caixa Cataluña, la CAM, y CajaEspaña, están entre las cajas. Y el banco mediano, supongo que es el Pastor, ¿o quizás el popular?.


----------



## Rizzo (14 Jul 2011)

Mañana puede haber cataclismo bancario en el Ibex...

Yo que tú me replanteaba la imbersión...


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Jul 2011)

Yo entré en el Santander a 7,07... supongo que era un buen precio... y de momento se mantiene por encima a pesar de las últimas noticias sobre su caída de beneficios.

Salu2.


----------



## funciona-rio (14 Jul 2011)

Sinceramente, no creo que lo de los test de resistencia afecte mucho al mercado. Entre otras cosas porque es secreto a voces, de hecho, hay ya un par de hilos en el foro con la lista de los que suspenden, las cajas y el banco medio, que ha resultado ser el Pastor.

Vamos que todo el mundo lo sabe, lo que hace pensar que el mercado lo ha descontado ya, y eso explicaría la ostia que se han pegado los bancos este lunes y el viernes pasado. En este caso podría aplicarse vende con el rumor (de que los bancos suspenden) y compra con la noticia, por lo que no me extrañaría nada que el próximo Lunes hubiera subidas significativas.

Saludos.


----------



## optimistic1985 (14 Jul 2011)

funciona-rio dijo:


> Sinceramente, no creo que lo de los test de resistencia afecte mucho al mercado. Entre otras cosas porque es secreto a voces, de hecho, hay ya un par de hilos en el foro con la lista de los que suspenden, las cajas y el banco medio, que ha resultado ser el Pastor.
> 
> Vamos que todo el mundo lo sabe, lo que hace pensar que el mercado lo ha descontado ya, y eso explicaría la ostia que se han pegado los bancos este lunes y el viernes pasado. En este caso podría aplicarse vende con el rumor (de que los bancos suspenden) y compra con la noticia, por lo que no me extrañaría nada que el próximo Lunes hubiera subidas significativas.
> 
> Saludos.



Es para principios de la semana que viene para cuando espero un buen arreón.

Un saludo.


----------



## optimistic1985 (14 Jul 2011)

*Cuarto cierre, 13 Julio: 7,31*

7,31-7,19 = 0,12 cents/acc * 1000 = *+120 euros - comisiones(compra/venta)*

Mañana probablemente se produzca alguna bajada.


----------



## J-Z (14 Jul 2011)

120 gaitas, con las comisiones ya te quedas seco.

Habras puesto algún stop loss, no hamijo?


----------



## optimistic1985 (14 Jul 2011)

j-z dijo:


> 120 gaitas, con las comisiones ya te quedas seco.
> 
> Habras puesto algún stop loss, no hamijo?



Hombre, con las comisiones aun me va quedando algo. Si al final no sale bien pues mala suerte, confio en que salga bien. De momento ya he asumido las posibles pérdidas.

Edito: Comisiones unos 50 euros. Stop Loss a 6.75 aunque veo improbable que llegue a ese precio.


----------



## Pepe Broz (14 Jul 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Joder no me estraña que en españa nadie se atreva a hacer nada, va uno arriesga su dinero en bolsa y mucha gente criticando... pues no me quiero ni imaginar los negocios... al menos este tio le ha echado pelotas y ha jugado a bolsa si le sale bien me alegrare si le sale mal, algo de inversion seguro que habra aprendido.



¿Y quien te dice que los que critican no compran también acciones?
En todo caso, esto no es una inversión en nada productivo, es especulación en un valor financiero, hay otras alternativas más positivas a mi entender.

¿El que compra loteria también le echa webos no? )


----------



## optimistic1985 (14 Jul 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> ¿Y quien te dice que los que critican no compran también acciones?
> En todo caso, esto no es una inversión en nada productivo, es especulación en un valor financiero, hay otras alternativas más positivas a mi entender.
> 
> ¿El que compra loteria también le echa webos no? )



Tienes razón, si lo estoy poniendo en este foro sé que tengo que aceptar las criticas que se hagan, sino no lo hubiera puesto.

Por otra parte en este caso no es mi intención hacer algo objetivamente productivo sino especular en algo que no hace daño a nadie. No tienen sentido las críticas en ese plano.


----------



## Pepe Broz (15 Jul 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Aqui nadie habla de loteria...
> 
> y si posiblemente a lo mejor haya otra alternativas.. pero ya que estas las dices , que parece que desguazar nos gusta mucho pero proponer, animar et et.. ya no tanto...





Empresas con incentivación en investigación, innovación, tecnologia...Que seguro que también habrá especulación en ellas.

En cualquier caso todo el mundo es libre de hacer lo que quiera con sus dineros. Aún asi, si lo cuelgas en un foro es porque te va la marcha. Tan libre es el de hacerlo público como el resto por meterse con él.


----------



## optimistic1985 (15 Jul 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Empresas con incentivación en investigación, innovación, tecnologia...Que seguro que también habrá especulación en ellas.
> 
> En cualquier caso todo el mundo es libre de hacer lo que quiera con sus dineros. Aún asi, si lo cuelgas en un foro es porque te va la marcha. Tan libre es el de hacerlo público como el resto por meterse con él.



Efectivamente, al dia en el foro se pueden abrir cientos de nuevos hilos susceptibles de recibir críticas. No sé por qué iba a ser yo diferente.


----------



## Andress93 (15 Jul 2011)

el riesgo y la rentabilidad van de la mano.


----------



## optimistic1985 (15 Jul 2011)

*Quinto cierre, 15 Julio: 7,20*

7,20-7,19 = 0,01 cents/acc * 1000 = *+10 euros - comisiones(compra/venta)*

Como dije, hoy habría alguna bajada, no me esperaba volver al punto inicial. Espero subidas para lunes-martes.


----------



## ferengi (15 Jul 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Empresas con incentivación en investigación, innovación, tecnologia.



Podias concretar un poco mas, y hacer un analisis tecnico y fundamental de ellas, es que ha sonado tan "generico" que es como no decir nada...


----------



## ferengi (15 Jul 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> En cualquier caso todo el mundo es libre de hacer lo que quiera con sus dineros. Aún asi, si lo cuelgas en un foro es porque te va la marcha. Tan libre es el de hacerlo público como el resto por meterse con él.



Tienes razon,pero al igual que tu pones un comentario tambien puede ser criticado que es lo que yo he hecho, critiar los comentarios "destructivos" aqui no hay "no lo veo bien por x o X" si no "es una loteria y punto" y sinceramente yo tambien tengo derecho a criticar las criticas sin fundamento ni razon y con altas dosis de contenido fatuo.


----------



## Hastur (17 Jul 2011)

Tal vez el hecho de que el BBVA ha sacado buenas notas en el examen caliente un poco esa cosa....pero dependera del sentimiento en general del dia......a ver la apertura....


----------



## Rizzo (18 Jul 2011)

Bbva 7,14 09:24


----------



## J-Z (18 Jul 2011)

Lo veo más cerca de 6,5 que de 8, a muy largo plazo malo será que no recuperes eso sí.


----------



## Drinito (18 Jul 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Lo veo más cerca de 6,5 que de 8, a muy largo plazo malo será que no recuperes eso sí.



Aquí uno que compró 2000 acciones cuando andaban por los 9 Euros al finalizar un depósito bancario. ::

Aunque bueno, mi idea es tenerlas mínimo 10 - 15 años así que espero que con el tiempo y el cambio de ciclo económico recuperaré la inversión y ganaré algo por dividendos. 

(Eso salvo que llegue el Mad-Max claro......) ::::::


----------



## J-Z (18 Jul 2011)

Hay rumores de nueva bajada a los infiernos de los 7000 el ibex, pero luego rebotaría seguro, BBVA y Santa ya han estado a 5 y poco y luego remontaron en poco tiempo a +12.

Yo estoy pensando en 1000 acciones de cada cuando ronden los 6,5.


----------



## J-Z (18 Jul 2011)

7,05 palmando el 2%, como Bankia y Civica se peguen la ostia esta semana me da que le va a saltar el stop-loss a nuestro hamijo.


----------



## ferengi (18 Jul 2011)

Yo creo que 7%puede ofrecer una buena resistencia, pero vamos , el año pasado ya estuvo por 7 y llevo a estar a 10 , aunque de estas cosas nadie tiene una bola de cristal


----------



## optimistic1985 (18 Jul 2011)

*Sexto cierre, 18 Julio: 7,03*

7,03-7,19 = 0,16 cents/acc * 1000 = -160 euros - comisiones(compra/venta)

Hoy ha habido dolor. Espero que rebote en 7 mañana. Sino mala pinta tiene esto.


----------



## Rizzo (18 Jul 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> *Sexto cierre, 18 Julio: 7,03*
> 
> 7,03-7,19 = 0,16 cents/acc * 1000 = -160 euros - comisiones(compra/venta)
> 
> Hoy ha habido dolor. Espero que rebote en 7 mañana. Sino mala pinta tiene esto.



Es probable que debas replantearte tu inversión más como una a largo plazo, tu idea de vender en breves para costearte las vacaciones... :8:

Por otra parte, la lógica dice que no deberías tener problema en superar los 7,20 a largo plazo.

PD: Siempre y cuando evitemos el madmax, cosa harto difícil ::


----------



## optimistic1985 (18 Jul 2011)

Rizzo dijo:


> Es probable que debas replantearte tu inversión más como una a largo plazo, tu idea de vender en breves para costearte las vacaciones... :8:
> 
> Por otra parte, la lógica dice que no deberías tener problema en superar los 7,20 a largo plazo.
> 
> PD: Siempre y cuando evitemos el madmax, cosa harto difícil ::



Si, lo he pensado. Alguien dijo una vez que muchas inversiones a largo plazo surgen de fracasos de inversiones a corto plazo. Bien verdad es.

A no ser que haya mad-max pues a esperar sin prisas. De momento en los próximos días ire actualizando con menor frecuencia.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (18 Jul 2011)

Rizzo dijo:


> Es probable que debas replantearte tu inversión más como una a largo plazo, tu idea de vender en breves para costearte las vacaciones... :8:
> 
> Por otra parte, la lógica dice que no deberías tener problema en superar los 7,20 a largo plazo.
> 
> PD: Siempre y cuando evitemos el madmax, cosa harto difícil ::



Sí, mientras no vendas no pierdes :ouch:

hay que tener definida las entradas y las salidas y ceñirse a la estrategia, si no mejor irse al casino.


----------



## J-Z (18 Jul 2011)

Esta semana será clave -2,33 % y 7,03 €, se está poniendo apetecible comprar y Santander a 7,12, yo me esperaré a la próxima avalancha y puede que me meta en ambos a largo plazo igualmente, ya pueden pasar 5 años que fijo que 11-12 € otra vez cogen, y eso sería casi un 50% de ganancia.


----------



## RedSixLima (18 Jul 2011)

Hay una cosa llamada stop-loss. Siempre hay que ponerlo. Ojo, yo soy el primero que no lo hace. Estoy 2 euros abajo en Gas de France


----------



## ferengi (18 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Sí, mientras no vendas no pierdes :ouch:
> 
> hay que tener definida las entradas y las salidas y ceñirse a la estrategia, si no mejor irse al casino.



Una estrategia perfectamente valida es el famosos "never take loss" de warren buffet.


----------



## Blackbird (18 Jul 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Una estrategia perfectamente valida es el famosos "never take loss" de warren buffet.



Warren buffet... lo de "buffet" es porque tras seguir esa estrategia desayuna un buffet de Terras todos los días, verdad?


----------



## ferengi (18 Jul 2011)

Blackbird dijo:


> Warren buffet... lo de "buffet" es porque tras seguir esa estrategia desayuna un buffet de Terras todos los días, verdad?



Yo no compararia bbva con terras, tu si que lo haces.


----------



## Blackbird (18 Jul 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Yo no compararia bbva con terras, tu si que lo haces.



Ah? El Warrenese se refería a bbva cuando definió su estrategía de "never take loss"? Curioso.


----------



## faraico (19 Jul 2011)

Dada orden de compra de Santander a 6,95. 500 acciones.

Si mañana cae algo más de un 2% se cruzará.

Salvo catástrofe de default español, creo que es buen precio.


----------



## tucapital.es (19 Jul 2011)

Yo los compré a 7,07 y no creo que baje tanto... posiblemente el jueves habrá rebote.

Salu2


----------



## faraico (19 Jul 2011)

Bueno, no se...ya tocaron 6,98 hace una semana, y ayer con la que cayó y los bancos americanos cayendo por encima de dos y pico % pues no me hubiese extrañado una apertura con gap bajista....


Tengo un buen paquete a 8 euros así que si no están por debajo de 7 no me interesa meter más.

Aún así a estos precios me parece buena compra, y más cuando el dividendo está a la vuelta de la esquina.

saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (19 Jul 2011)

Lo malo es que a mí no me pilla bien los dividendos desde el punto de vista fiscal... no llevo 2 meses con las acciones, así que es posible que me deshaga de ellos antes.

Salu2.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (19 Jul 2011)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Lo malo es que a mí no me pilla bien los dividendos desde el punto de vista fiscal... no llevo 2 meses con las acciones, así que es posible que me deshaga de ellos antes.
> 
> Salu2.



¿Puede explicar un poco más esto que comenta?

Gracias.


----------



## ferengi (19 Jul 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> ¿Puede explicar un poco más esto que comenta?
> 
> Gracias.



Creo que se refiere a esto.

En el caso de los* dividendos conviene tener cuenta que están exentos de tributación los primeros 1.500 euros.*

*Esta exención no opera ni para las sociedades de inversión colectiva ni para los dividendos correspondientes a acciones adquiridas dentro de los 2 meses anteriores al cobro del dividendo si en los 2 meses posteriores se produce una transmisión de esas mismas acciones o unas del mismo tipo*. Estos plazos son de un año cuando se trate de acciones que no cotizan.


----------



## tucapital.es (19 Jul 2011)

Efectivamente... los dividendos están exentos, pero hay que cumplir unas condiciones, tal y como dice ferengi. 

Te dejo un artículo referente a la tributación de los dividendos:

- Tributación de los dividendos y su exención | Preguntas Frecuentes

Salu2.


----------



## ferengi (19 Jul 2011)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Efectivamente... los dividendos están exentos, pero hay que cumplir unas condiciones, tal y como dice ferengi.
> 
> Te dejo un artículo referente a la tributación de los dividendos:
> 
> ...




muy interesante me ha aclarado algunas dudas que no sabia como: Se aplica por declaración de la renta, así si se opta por la declaración conjunta, sólo estará exento 1.500€, no se duplica esta cuantía. 

Pensaba que en pareja te desgraba 3000.. al menos es asi en Francia


----------



## J-Z (19 Jul 2011)

Pa superar esos 1500€ en dividendos lo menos hay que tener invertido unos 100.000 € de nada por ejemplo en Santander que dará 11 cent.


----------



## ferengi (19 Jul 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Pa superar esos 1500€ en dividendos lo menos hay que tener invertido unos 100.000 € de nada por ejemplo en Santander que dará 11 cent.



El dia 1 dara 0,135 , aunque tambien es cierto que cada trimestre da dividenso qeu suelen ser 0,12 dos trimestes y uno 0,22

osea casi 0,6 por accion anualmente..


----------



## AssGaper (19 Jul 2011)

Que mania con la fiscalidad. Pagas a hacienda en proporcion a las ganancias obtenidas, punto.

Que miedo hay de dar un 19% de 1500 €? 285€ a pagar? Sigue siendo dinero coño lo que queda.


----------



## tucapital.es (20 Jul 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> muy interesante me ha aclarado algunas dudas que no sabia como: Se aplica por declaración de la renta, así si se opta por la declaración conjunta, sólo estará exento 1.500€, no se duplica esta cuantía.
> 
> Pensaba que en pareja te desgraba 3000.. al menos es asi en Francia



Aquí es así si hacéis declaraciones individuales, ocurre igual que con otras deducciones como la de vivienda habitual.

Salu2.


----------



## optimistic1985 (20 Jul 2011)

*Cierre 20 Julio: 7,42*

7,42-7,19 = 0,23 cents/acc * 1000 = *+230 euros - comisiones(compra/venta)*


----------



## tucapital.es (20 Jul 2011)

Yo también he cerrado en Santander a 7,5, comprada a 7.07:

- http://www.ahorristas.es/foros/inversiones/20745-no-me-he-podido-resistir-he-entrado-en-el-banco-santander

Salu2.


----------



## J-Z (20 Jul 2011)

Buena jugada con el santander 6% que te llevas en 2 días.

Optimistic lleva un 3%, a ver si llega al 10% ansiado aunque yo pondría stop profit al 5 o 6 %.


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Jul 2011)

Gracias. Tenía miedo de lo que pueda ocurrir hoy en la reunión de la UE...


----------



## optimistic1985 (21 Jul 2011)

De momento van a buen ritmo. Me da que hoy va a ser otro dia como ayer. Santander y BBVA han abierto al alza.


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Jul 2011)

De momento parece que el mercado piensa que de la reunión saldrá algo bueno...


----------



## optimistic1985 (21 Jul 2011)

Acabo de vender a 7,843

Beneficios = 7,843 - 7,19 = +0,653 por accion * 1000 acciones = 653 euros - comisiones = *+607,12€*

Pa cubatas


----------



## colombo1122 (21 Jul 2011)

Estaba mirando haber como va a terminar la bolsa,y lo 1º que me encuentro es al bbva con una subida del 6,42% lo siguiente que e echo es mirar este link suponiendo que habias vendido,enhorabuena te salió bien la jugada.Gran dia para la bolsa española destacando al banco popular con una subida cercana al 7%,me da que muchos brookers han echo el agosto hoy,incluso el que haya tenido invertido el dinero en € se a forrado,gran dia a ver mañana.


----------



## Drinito (21 Jul 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Acabo de vender a 7,843
> 
> Beneficios = 7,843 - 7,19 = +0,653 por accion * 1000 acciones = 653 euros - comisiones = *+607,12€*
> 
> Pa cubatas



Enhorabuena.... a disfrutar el mes de Agosto


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Jul 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Acabo de vender a 7,843
> 
> Beneficios = 7,843 - 7,19 = +0,653 por accion * 1000 acciones = 653 euros - comisiones = *+607,12€*
> 
> Pa cubatas



Has aguantado bien... yo me quise salir ayer por miedo a lo de hoy..., pero ya ves, cuando hay riesgo, hay posibilidad de mayor ganancia.


----------



## 4motion (21 Jul 2011)

Enhorabuena a disfrutar de las vacatas


----------



## Peter_Griffin (21 Jul 2011)

Enhorabuena optimistic1985!!
Yo me salí ayer.

Por favor, Los trolls Visionarios de las 2 primeras paginas vayan pasando por aqui para recibir su OWNED!


----------



## 4motion (21 Jul 2011)

¿Por cierto que operador de bolsa Online Usais?, estoy pensando a cambiarme a ING, se agradecen opiniones.


----------



## J-Z (21 Jul 2011)

Ale alegría 10.000 puntitos en 2 sesiones, esto parece una ruleta rusa, te ha salido de lujo finalmente.

Y los que pillaron santander y aún se quedaron hoy igual, y banco popular o mapre subiendo ridiculamente en fin tengo que seguir estudiando la bolsa antes de meterme pero la verdad cada vez entiendo menos.


----------



## colombo1122 (21 Jul 2011)

4motion dijo:


> ¿Por cierto que operador de bolsa Online Usais?, estoy pensando a cambiarme a ING, se agradecen opiniones.



Yo el Plus 500.


----------



## 4motion (21 Jul 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Ing es para cobrar dividendos.
> 
> si lo quieres es omprar y vender frecuentemente creo que lo mejor es el broker del banco pastor



El broker naranja permite comprar y vender, hace tiempo use el del popular, pero es mas caro.

¿alguno operando con el Fresh banking? ::
Características del Broker Naranja de ING DIRECT


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (21 Jul 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Acabo de vender a 7,843
> 
> Beneficios = 7,843 - 7,19 = +0,653 por accion * 1000 acciones = 653 euros - comisiones = *+607,12€*
> 
> Pa cubatas



¿No hay que restarle el 19% que te roba hacienda?


----------



## morgan (21 Jul 2011)

Joshe dijo:


> Enhorabuena optimistic1985!!
> Yo me salí ayer.
> 
> Por favor, Los trolls Visionarios de las 2 primeras paginas vayan pasando por aqui para recibir su OWNED!



Como troll visionario, vuelvo a decir que en ese momento no era buena idea. Y de hecho, cayó hasta tocar mínimo anual en 6,92. Y ahí pudo pasar de todo. Y tuvo varios días para haber comprado más barato.

Hoy había bastantes dudas sobre el plan, con los bancos esperando el resultado de la reunión ligeramente en rojo, luego se despejaron las dudas y sacudida para arriba. Le salió cara y mira, suerte que tuvo y me alegro por el. Si hubiera salido cruz se habría pillado los dedos.

Yo dí como consejo el esperar y entrar siguiendo a la tendencia. Hoy he entrado largo en el bbva a 7,42 y he vendido en 7,74. Porcentualmente, he ganado menos que él, pero yo lo he hecho en 1 día, y he ido corriendo muchos menos riesgos que él, porque he ido a "cojón visto". 

Ahora ya puedo tomarme tranquilamente 1 mes de asueto del casino .


----------



## ferengi (21 Jul 2011)

4motion dijo:


> El broker naranja permite comprar y vender, hace tiempo use el del popular, pero es mas caro.
> 
> ¿alguno operando con el Fresh banking? ::
> Características del Broker Naranja de ING DIRECT



Claro que permite comprar y vender.. pero esas comisiones...


----------



## evar (21 Jul 2011)

Enhorabuena optimistic1985!!!
Has jugado a la bolsa,tu entereza y el no perder los nervios ha obtenido su fruto.
La bolsa es jugartela sí o sí,y como el casino unas veces se gana y otras se pierde.Sufristes cuando bajo,pero ahí tú te mantenistes sin vender,eso dice mucho en un inversor.
Que lo disfrutes y suerte en la próxima jugada......


----------



## colombo1122 (22 Jul 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Ing es para cobrar dividendos.
> 
> si lo quieres es omprar y vender frecuentemente creo que lo mejor es el broker del banco pastor



Con la cuenta domiciliada las comisiones son de las mas bajas,no se si son 0

Mira encontre esto Banco Pastor - Comisiones Bolsa - Foros de debate de Expansión.com


----------



## ferengi (22 Jul 2011)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Con la cuenta domiciliada las comisiones son de las mas bajas,no se si son 0
> 
> Mira encontre esto Banco Pastor - Comisiones Bolsa - Foros de debate de Expansión.com



Pues eso, pero si quieres acciones para pillar dividendos o jugar a medio plazo el banco pastor no es el mejor , si no que es mejor para intradia o para corto.

Como siempre la pregnta no es "¿cual es el mejor broker?" sino "que tipo de inversor soy y que broker me corresponde"


----------



## Pepe Broz (27 Jul 2011)

El banquito vuelve a estar a 7'26, esta vez habrá que esperar un poco más? ¿Hasta 6'5?


----------



## jamesito (27 Jul 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> El banquito vuelve a estar a 7'26, esta vez habrá que esperar un poco más? ¿Hasta 6'5?



Justo eso mismo he pensado yo esta mañana.


----------



## Pindik87 (27 Jul 2011)

Se están poniendo a huevo para volver a entrar, ahora están a 7,23, quizás aún tienen recorrido a la baja...


----------



## bolsayotrascosas (27 Jul 2011)

Yo he comprado 1000 San a 7.3, haber si aprueban lo de america y hace un arreon para arriba.


----------



## optimistic1985 (27 Jul 2011)

No espereis comprar esta vez a menos de 6,8. De hecho a 6,9 - 7 sería una muy buena compra.


----------



## Bubble?? (28 Jul 2011)

No has visto los test de estres no oficiales no.....


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Jul 2011)

El santander tiene un fuerte soporte entorno a 7€, así que hay que estar vigilante para entrar.

Salu2


----------



## faraico (28 Jul 2011)

yo tengo desde hace una semana dada orden de compra de san a 6,95...ya lo dije por aquí.

mañana vence la orden.

dudo que se cruce


----------



## jackaubrey (28 Jul 2011)

yo tengo ordenes dadas a 7,02 bbva y 7,04 bsch ,si bajan de 7 tocarian los 6,5 seguro no?
saludos


----------



## faraico (28 Jul 2011)

Yo creo que eso no lo sabe nadie.

Es más, se dice....pero san tocó hace poco menos de 7 y mirala...ahora por encima.

Si se compra san entre hoy y mañana se cobra el dividendo del lunes?ienso:

Pensad que rebajaría el precio de compra en 13,5cnt


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Jul 2011)

Viendo toda la movida de EEUU para el 2 de agosto y tal.

¿de qué forma afectará al IBEX?
¿Y qué banco se verá más perjudicado? ¿BBVA o Santander?


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Jul 2011)

Se verá afectado todos... si hay acuerdo... subirá, si no, bajón del carajo.

Salu2.


----------



## _juanma_ (29 Jul 2011)

El acuerdo se retrasará probablemente a después del 2 de agosto, pero llegará...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jul 2011)

y tanto...lo de ayer y hoy me parecen movimientos gacelísticos...:fiufiu:


----------



## faraico (29 Jul 2011)

en 5 dias nos estamos lamentando de no entrar a estos precios, jaja


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Jul 2011)

Ufff. ahora que zp decide largarse por fin, seguro que experimenta una subida.

Salu2.


----------



## _juanma_ (29 Jul 2011)

Eso estaba yo viendo justo ahora


----------



## Cordoba (29 Jul 2011)

Pensaba que la página tu capital.es no tenía connotaciones políticas, no me gusta.


----------



## optimistic1985 (1 Ago 2011)

Chavales, grandres opciones especulativas en el BBVA. Creo que va a haber una buena fluctuación alcista los próximos 15 días dentro del canal bajista.


----------



## faraico (2 Ago 2011)

y en el santander??


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Ago 2011)

Santader también, pero hay recomendación de no comprar después de la amenaza de rebaja de rating por Moody's de los principales bancos españoles:

- No me he podido resistir, he entrado en el Banco Santander - Foro Ahorristas

Salul2.


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Sep 2011)

Lo compré y lo vendí con un beneficio del 10% aproximadamente...

Después vinieron las grandes caídas.


----------



## jelou (15 Sep 2011)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Lo compré y lo vendí con un beneficio del 10% aproximadamente...
> 
> Después vinieron las grandes caídas.



:: Menos mal...


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Sep 2011)

Ya te digo... pero me ha pillado unas acciones de telefónica que está en pérdida... pero esto es normal con los movimientos que hay últimamente.

Salu2.


----------

